# Hi! I'm Kim



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Great! Welcome...


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

jcolon said:


> Great! Welcome...


How long have you been bee keeping?


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks, how long have you been bee keeping?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kim!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome Kim, I became a bee addict three years ago. This is a great site for advice and tapping experience of others.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Kimkaseman said:


> How long have you been bee keeping?


 Kim, newbee just like you. First year. One hive. Addicted and crazy for our to be warm enough so I can start working with them again.my fb page is new but the idea is that it's an easy way to keep records... you'll be addicted in no time.


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm in MN so hoping for a decent amount of warmth this next year!


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

I've already found some good info on here


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello Kim, welcome to the forum Good luck with them bees. It's addictive.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Kimkaseman said:


> I'm .......hoping for a decent amount of warmth (and rain) this next year!


Welcome!


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks! Trying to educate before starting hived


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

I love how God designed the honey bee! Absolutely fascinating!


----------

